# New rat owner - rat is breathing really fast



## Mylandah (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello, I recently brought home 2 rats (they're probably around 1 month old). I have them for around 4 days. Both of them sneeze sometimes but I read that it might just be new home sneezes. 

Apart from being really nervous pooping and peeing everywhere, one of them is breathing really fast. I don't know if he is sick or if he is nervous. There's no whizzing sound when he breathes unless he gets really scared. After 3 days they don't seem that scared and will eat from my hand. But the quick breathing is still happening. 

Here is a 20-second video on what his breathing is like. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKQ1IWmnHg8&feature=youtu.be

Any help or information will be much appreciated.

Extra details:
Carefresh Ultra bedding
Mazuri Lab Blocks as food
Also have an air purifier in the room.


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

What kind of air purifier do you have? Does it have an ionizer?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is the quick breathing constant or something that is triggered by external stimulants?

Unfortunately to me, it does look like he is struggling to catch his breath which means a vet visit in order.
However, if the camera or you was just freaking him out it could be severe nervousness.


----------



## Mylandah (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't think it has an ionizer as it doesn't have any kind of light or a button to activate ionizing. I can't be sure about it though. I just know that it has a HEPA filter and... activated carbon filter. 

I have booked a vet appointment for them, I hope they're ok ><
I'm worried that putting him in the carrier cage would freak him out and make it worse. He would eat from my hand but he's still extremely terrified when he's picked up.

He eats and drinks normally though.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My suggestion would be to check out the immersion sticky in rat behavior. Plop the nervous one down a hoodie and just sit there for a couple of hours -- sort of like having a bonding pouch to walk around with him. While it may be difficult, it might be best to bite the bullet and freak them out for hours straight as opposed to days on end.

Do you free range your rats yet? If so, put the carrier out and open in the area and let them investigate it. Put an old shirt or hand towel in the cage, and when the time comes place him and the towel (and a bit of bedding) in the carrier. My rat is terrified of car rides, so I use the hand towel to sort of cover her from seeing whats going on.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

My boy Butterscotch was like this when I first got him, but he was also 'gasping'. Turns out it was nothing - he was having a rat panic attack from his new situation.


----------



## Mylandah (Aug 24, 2013)

@nanashi7 The towel over the cage is a great idea! I think i'll do that, thanks!

@Daniel I do hope that he's ok and it's nothing serious. Will know when I take him to the vet on Friday.


----------



## Mylandah (Aug 24, 2013)

The towel over the carrier cage worked really well! I took them to the vet and she said that both of them are fine, I'm still slightly worried as Stark is still so scrawny. ><


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Avocado meat (no pit, no rinds, no skin, no to almost everything) is great for bulking up; make sure they are getting plenty of protein as well.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

If your vet has given him the all clear, it may just be stress. There is also the possibility of a heart issue but we will leave that aside for the time being.

It is difficult for a stressed rat to thrive, indeed any animal. Luckily, rats are very adaptable and robust so over a short period, he should come round. Until he has settled, I would hold back on exposing him to big free range sessions, loud noises and too bright lights. Try to keep his environment calm. But, do hold him, do talk to him, do feed him from your hand, do stuff him down your jumper and let him explore but in a quiet environment. 

Now, the weight gain. This can be easy as rats love food. There are supplements available like nourish em, Nutri-Cal and Ensure which are great to have on hand for poorly rats. No more than a centimetre from the tube a day over a couple of weeks will help him along greatly. Being so young, your rats will benefit greatly from extra protein in the form of scrambled eggs, oily fish like tuna, mackerel and sardines and nuts and seeds like Brazil nuts, macadamias, roast peanuts, hemp seeds and pumpkin seeds. Porridge, made with soy milk or water and a splash of honey is also great. Human grade weight gain foods like complan are also good. 

I wish the best of luck with this little fellow!


----------

